# 6 Year old lands a nice Strawberry bow... VIDEO



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

My son Lucas caught this nice looking rainbow on Monday (26th). It was a gorgeous day on the water and we managed to come home with a few beautiful fish. Here is a quick clip of the fight...






Enjoy,

Bryce


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The best, thanks for posting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice boat! Love watching kids catch the big ones


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

thats awesome!

nothing better than watching the excitement of kids having a blast!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice, even better that all of the kids are in life jackets.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Great video, looks like you have a couple of fishing partners for life.:smile:


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you all. I love getting out with my sons. I never thought not catching fish would be so much fun. I enjoy watching them catch them even more than if I had done it myself. It has become all about the kids for me.


----------

